# Our adventures in rally and obedience



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello all,

Just giving an update on our adventures in obedience. Ever since Solo retired from breed competition, he has been in obedience classes: first beginner, then intermediate, and now novice. He has steadily progressing; his challenges are he still likes to be a bit ahead of correct heel position, his recalls aren't always consistent, and his fronts are sometimes crooked. We are a long way from going into Novice competition but for the time being we are playing in rally and beginner novice.

A little over a month ago, we tried for his CGC and did a fun match for beginner novice. Solo earned his CGC handily and received a 196.5 score for BN. I was pleased with his performance and confidently entered him in some rally and obedience trials.


The rally trials were over Memorial weekend. Friday of his rally trial, he earned a 88.5 out of 100. Although qualifying, the low-ish score was completely my fault. I think nerves on my part caused me to rush through things. I received some constructive input from the ring steward and a couple onlookers, learned from my mistakes and looked forward to the next two trials.

Saturday of the rally trial, I took a deep breath, remembered what was said and we scored a 97(!), tied with an Australian Shepherd for first. Solo's time was a few seconds faster than the Aussie, so we went home with the blue (and green) ribbon as well as a squeaky toy. 

Sunday, we again earned a 97 and first place. My first performance title on any dog! I'm so proud.:act-up:


Fast forward to this past weekend. Solo was entered in Beginner Novice (remember his 196.5 score from a month ago). This was a doubleheader trial on an extremely HOT and HUMID day. The trial was at a fairgrounds in a pole barn with no ventilation. I was prepared for the heat and brought a fan and a cooling mat and lots of water in attempt to keep Solo cool. He seemed to be ok although I was melting myself. However..........once we got in the ring, Solo started getting warm. Like I said before, he likes to be a little ahead of heel position, but this time, he lagged behind. I felt the leash go taut, and knew he was way behind me. He also had to be called twice for each recall. He was simply too warm. Despite all this, he still earned two qualifying scores of 190.5 and 194.5. We packed up and got out of there and into some air conditioning. 

Next week, there is a four day cluster and a poodle specialty in my area. Solo is entered in rally novice (I checked with AKC, it is ok to show a dog for 60 days after earning a title) and beginner novice at the specialty. Goals for the specialty is to earn a score higher than 97 in rally and get the final leg for beginner novice. 

Wish us luck!

:act-up:


Kirsten and Solo (GCH and U-CH Musique Moonlight Concerto, RN, CGC, SPOT-ON)


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, congratulations, Kirsten and Solo! I loved reading your post, as I am hoping to do rally with Maizie soon. I wish you continued success


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is all splendid! Congratulations. I even think you can show in rally novice B until you qualify in advanced, so if you want to use rally novice as a way to continue to improve your team skills you can.

Working on foundational close attention to get heads up heeling should improve your forging/lagging issues.

Keep up the great work and have fun with these games!


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello!

Solo earned his BN with a 190.5. He would have scored higher but he forgot to sit a few times. Oh well, practice makes perfect.

He also scored a perfect 100 in Rally Novice. I'm so proud of him!

It was a good weekend all in all. Hot and with a severe thunderstorm during the poodle specialty, but we all survived. 

Next weekend: UKC rally! :act-up:

Kirsten and Solo

GCH CH U-CH Musique Moonlight Concerto BN RN CGC S.P.O.T.-ON


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Great job Kirsten and Solo! Sounds like you are having a lot of fun .


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

UKC Rally Results:

Saturday T1: 97
Saturday T2: 96
Sunday T1: NQ (My fault!!! :argh
Sunday T2: 97

New URO1!

Kirsten and Solo


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I always plan for bumper legs when I can. Too bad about the NQ, but great to see you titled and with lovely scores.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You guys are on fire! Congratulations!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Fantastic scores - well done!


----------

